# [Pics] NTEAA Scooter Challenge 2008 Pics



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Picked out a few from Mike's flickr... hope ya don't mind, Mike! 


























































"And a good time was had by all."


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are some of Marvin's pics:


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Notice that huge EV Grin on yours truly in the last shot...


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Dj, Thanks for posting the photos, It's ok, as I just stole your photos and posted them on my flickr archive........... lol


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

One of the pictures has someone on what looks like a converted BMX bicycle. If so how did he do?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Two matching that description, and they did quite well. The yellow one was pure electric, the blue one was electric/pedal hybrid.  They both did very well, but I believe the blue bike was used in pure electric mode. Not bad!


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi.

You are on the last picture....So....Is everyone in order of arrival?

DP


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

nah, the photos are just as people came by. I picked some of the better ones and posted them here... no chronological sequence at all. In fact, I think by the end of the hour allotted, most folks had already left or stopped taking photos.

On the last lap, it was only me and Zemmo on the track. We were in different classes, but he was much slower than his competition. I can't recall if he won his class or not, but he wasn't a DNF, though we weren't really counting off for DNF.  It was all about the fun, and I think everyone had fun.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

We were the last ones still going, most people's scooter's either broke or the batteries died. When I was done my batteries were at 45% DOD. I did have the most laps in my 24 volt class but we were just going for the most laps no matter the voltage. I have the results posted on our website at www.NTEAA.org It is in the Previous Meeting section. If we had calculated weight and voltage into the laps, I think I would have won! I was under powered over and over weight.  

What does the DNF mean?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Zemmo said:


> What does the DNF mean?


"Did Not Finish"

In a "real" race, you are disqualified if you are not still on the track at the end of the event.

If we used that rule, it would mean even if someone got more laps than you or I in our classes but their batteries pooped out before the end of the race, they would have been disqualified and the win would have gone to whoever had the most laps AND still in the race by the end of the allotted time.

We were having fun, so DNF wasn't going to be part of the rules.


----------

